# The Collectible Idea Thread



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Since there are petitions for collectibles every so often, why not a thread with all the collectible ideas?
One I have in mind would be more flowers, maybe in the shop it could be random of which flower you get!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 29, 2016)

I want more fruit 

Lemons yass


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 29, 2016)

Villager pictures would be nice, you could show you favorite villagers off to everyone!
(I need Aurora oml)


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hybrids! Roses and the like. Maybe rewards for people who've been here for years or something, like plaques? Medals? Trophies?

- - - Post Merge - - -

New years hats, pumpkins, beehives, fish, birthday cake, presents (the item)


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

i think ice-cream would be a good idea, it could be a single scoop no cone, and there could be a different flavor each month


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 29, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i think ice-cream would be a good idea, it could be a single scoop no cone, and there could be a different flavor each month








There's already that ^
But I think a new monthly collectible instead of the birthstones (or with them) would be nice!

Also I personally think this fall/autumn we need mushrooms.  Have them hidden around the forum like the eggs at the easter egg hunt, except each one you click gives you a mushroom collectible instead of an egg currency


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 29, 2016)

Fortune Cookies, where you get a exclusive item from it once you purchase one. (Like maybe the pokeball?)
I think a master ball collectable would be cool too.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> There's already that ^
> But I think a new monthly collectible instead of the birthstones (or with them) would be nice!
> 
> Also I personally think this fall/autumn we need mushrooms.  Have them hidden around the forum like the eggs at the easter egg hunt, except each one you click gives you a mushroom collectible instead of an egg currency



yea but that ice cream is lame and it has a cone


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2016)

Bacon collectible



that is all


----------



## Aali (Apr 29, 2016)

I think Gold Tools would be neat! Kinda show off what you like to do.

I would get the Gold Axe because I like chopping down trees

Maybe regular tools too for a lower price?

I don't like collectibles (as you can tell) but I would buy these ones if they existed.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 29, 2016)

Some stuff I'd like to see made in Collectible form.



Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

Also pancakes
or waffles
without fred chicken

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Some stuff I'd like to see made in Collectible form.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



john cena yes pls


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 29, 2016)

Perfect fruit would be cool, so would flowers.  More different cake, like strawberry cake or something?  

These are all good ideas, but to be honest, I wouldn't hold my breath.  Someone has to draw all these, and Thunder is sort of retired.  As I recall, even the new eggs were "outsourced" to an artist that was not a mod.  

Hmm, maybe the thing to do is more contests like the ones that inspired the summer collectibles.  But that takes time to organize too.  I think the next hope for some new collectibles would be the fair, which should be coming up in the summer, I think...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd be interested to draw collectibles 

But in all seriousness, why not request members to design collectibles if they're needed one day? I like that aspect of the Halloween event because it felt more community unified. Understandable if it's not a possible option, but there are many talented people in the Museum side of the site.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2016)

How about seashell collectibles? Of course there's a lot of them, but still would be nice as lineup fodder. The most common ones will be cheap and will always be in stock, and the rare ones will be 50-100+ TBT and gets sold out easily. The pearl oyster is the rarest of all, costing the same price as you sell them in Re-Tail. 1,200k TBT I think? And it also gets sold out a lot more easily than the rare ones, because how many you get in stock is 5 only.


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 29, 2016)

Aali said:


> I think Gold Tools would be neat! Kinda show off what you like to do.
> 
> I would get the Gold Axe because I like chopping down trees
> 
> ...



I've actually thought of that before X)


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 29, 2016)

Perfect fruit collectibles with like 1 stock each please


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

LEMONS

like how are they not a thing already :[

also yeah bacon, pizza and cheese ones


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 30, 2016)

More work for Thunder! Yay!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

Sparro said:


> More work for Thunder! Yay!



mokollectible2k16

but seriously we do need lemons. either as the  lemon or just from the game idek


----------



## upset bread (Apr 30, 2016)

toasters and golf carts


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 30, 2016)

a taco, burrito, or chimichanga would be nice for Cinco de Mayo in a few days.  (preferably with a vegan option)


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> a taco, burrito, or chimichanga would be nice for Cinco de Mayo in a few days.  (preferably with a vegan option)



omg yes taco collectible. and you probably want a Fredrik Modin one lmao


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg yes taco collectible. and you probably want a Fredrik Modin one lmao



Freddie Modin would be the old school choice, but they could go Victor Hedman for a new school look...


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Freddie Modin would be the old school choice, but they could go Victor Hedman for a new school look...



Verdade, rsrsrs...

How about both then lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Yessss TACO COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Araie (May 2, 2016)

I was thinking maybe island fruit like mangoes and durians would be nice to have.


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Also #bringbackspoopytoothpaste2k16


----------



## Araie (May 3, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Also #bringbackspoopytoothpaste2k16



And dark candy. _Never_ forget dark candy.


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 7, 2016)

oooh, just thought of a blank collectible so you can have any layout you want < v <

EDIT: Example time!



Spoiler









look how cool it is - i've even done the art there's no reason not to add it


----------



## raeyoung (May 7, 2016)

Okay so I think there should be all kinds of collectibles. 

So first off, I think there should be tools. It would be nice for TBT Gardening fanatics to have collectibles to show off what they like to do for fun. I mean it would be really cool and fun, making collectibles even MORE fun to collect. Maybe the Gold Tool Set can be ultra rare and only can be found or received during some sort of contest similar to the golden eggs.

Next, mushrooms and flowers. Mushrooms can be used to show the autumn spirit or again, someone who enjoys gardening. The flowers can be for people who enjoy gardening as well. Especially a Golden Rose. A golden rose would be so nice, and like all the collectibles I am suggesting here, it will make collectibles just so much more fun to collect.

I also think there should be coffee, takeout coffee, and sparkling cider collectibles. Caffeine fanatics can enjoy the coffee collectibles while the sparkling cider collectible can be exclusive to New Year's. I just think that beverage collectibles in general would be really cool.

I also think trophies, medals, and more, would be cool. To show your worth at something is surely one of the many reasons for collectibles I'm sure. I mean how fun would it be to compete with other users for fun to see how many trophies you can collect?

I think there should be villager pics as well as people can show their favorite villagers, I honestly think it would be just sweet for that. I also agree with the idea that there should be different ice cream flavors for the ice cream collectible, and maybe yes every month.

I also think there should be more food, like maybe birthday cake or chocolate cake for example. Not too mention box of chocolates or chocolate heart or chocolate coin. A cookie collectible wouldn't be bad either.

I also would like if there were Christmas Ornament collectibles. Maybe there could be an event where when you purchase an ornament you can decorate the sprite and there will be a thread with a TBT Christmas Tree, where users can hang their custom ornaments up.

Fortune cookies and Redd's Fortune Cookies wouldn't be a bad idea either. I would love to see what collectible I can get from a surprise fortune cookie!

More fruit would be nice too, like lemons, and other things. I would say that maybe there could be a Master Ball collectible because that seems pretty fun to collect to be honest. Maybe insects as well, only like butterflies and bees, but that's about it. Perfect fruit would also be nice.

Also for the fun of it, trash collectibles. Tires, boots, paper bags. I am the Trash Master in Pokemon B2 because I was curious ever since I found a useful piece of info in Professor Elm's trash can in SS/HG so I would just find trash collectibles amusing.

I also agree with the blank collectible as that would surely help the layouts. I also think there should be a lot more pokemon ones.

I think that there should be different flavors of popsicles as well and maybe an ice cream sandwich collectible. I also want to see rupee collectibles or even custom collectibles like someone could draw something or have something they love as a collectible like they can upload an image or something. I also thought that maybe we could have musical collectibles and gyroid collectibles too. Gyroid collectibles would be fun to collect as there are so many.

I also believe that there could maybe be a rainbow collectible??? Also I'd love to see gold and silver ores make a collectible appearance as well. I was also thinking about HHA trophies or items like Golden House.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 7, 2016)

how about neko atsume collectibles?


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Okay so I think there should be all kinds of collectibles.
> 
> So first off, I think there should be tools. It would be nice for TBT Gardening fanatics to have collectibles to show off what they like to do for fun. I mean it would be really cool and fun, making collectibles even MORE fun to collect. Maybe the Gold Tool Set can be ultra rare and only can be found or received during some sort of contest similar to the golden eggs.
> 
> Next, mushrooms and flowers. Mushrooms can be used to show the autumn spirit or again, someone who enjoys gardening. The flowers can be for people who enjoy gardening as well. Especially a Golden Rose. A golden rose would be so nice, and like all the collectibles I am suggesting here, it will make collectibles just so much more fun to collect.



Great list but I love the landscaping-related collectibles ideas best! Plsplsplsplspls


----------



## S-A-M (May 7, 2016)

Water collectible.


----------



## glow (May 7, 2016)

*can we please have the option to either 

A. organize our collectibles
B. have the 2x5 lineup back*

i seriously want to start a petition

i hate the 2x6 but not because of the number of collectibles, but because after i spent *months* trading and buying all the collectibles i needed for the lineup i want, and was finally happy with it, BOOM it goes to 2x6 and now my old lineup is impossible to get back

please. i'm not about to go spend even more tbt trading and searching for the right dates (and some of the dates i need don't even exist)


----------



## The Pennifer (May 7, 2016)

Who wouldn't want a Weiner dog Collectible  ... I mean, srsly!?


----------



## Cascade (May 7, 2016)

Master ball collectible please.


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

I had the craziest idea called the "meme" collectible. It's a customizable GIF  collectible!


----------



## King Dorado (May 8, 2016)

Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock please!


----------



## aleshapie (May 8, 2016)

I think we should get a birthday cake (not giftable) on our birthday...


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Could be neat as long as you don't get like one every year that'd be a bit too much imo.

Also the Gulliver items could be cool to have, some of em looks really cool!


----------



## v0x (May 8, 2016)

golden tools collectibles >


----------



## N e s s (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock please!



I'd imagine the woods might actually get opened at that time


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock please!





N e s s said:


> I'd imagine the woods might actually get opened at that time



and it's THIS FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

How about other Pokeballs besides the originals? I actually have some sprites made (the outlines are a little messed up, but they were fun to make. I could fix them but since they're not being used I'm gonna let it slide for now.)


----------



## Mints (May 9, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 171785View attachment 171786View attachment 171787View attachment 171788 How about other Pokeballs besides the originals? I actually have some sprites made (the outlines are a little messed up, but they were fun to make. I could fix them but since they're not being used I'm gonna let it slide for now.)



That's hella cute.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Some stuff I'd like to see made in Collectible form.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I think the bob-bomb would be neat. I even have a little something to show what it could look like:

 (ignore the bland backround, I couldn't find anything better to set it to)

A Rupee would be neat as well, but I don't know if it'd work all that well. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 171785View attachment 171786View attachment 171787View attachment 171788 How about other Pokeballs besides the originals? I actually have some sprites made (the outlines are a little messed up, but they were fun to make. I could fix them but since they're not being used I'm gonna let it slide for now.)



omg i made the love ball and moon ball after looking at yr thread. and by made i mean i resized the images from pokemon.wikia just to see what it would look like 









love ball came out too magenta


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> omg i made the love ball and moon ball after looking at yr thread. and by made i mean i resized the images from pokemon.wikia just to see what it would look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, those look better than mine haha. I really need to work on getting my borders all the same size.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

I love the pcollectibles you guys did, Zane and Aron


----------



## seliph (May 9, 2016)

I never liked the dull grey background the Pokeball has but if more Pokeballs are made pls include quick balls

Also as a side note a blue POW block would be stellar


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> I never liked the dull grey background the Pokeball has but if more Pokeballs are made pls include quick balls
> 
> Also as a side note a blue POW block would be stellar



  

Dull grey backround, just as you ordered 

(seriously though anything else clashed too much sry)

Edit: Added two more types, one in which the POW is scaled to take up the entire collectible and one with even more of a border. enjoy.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Also, I think Perfect Fruit collectibles would be a cool idea.

 

(psst! Mods! Stock some hybrid cosmos at some point this week! something like these


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

We just need more plant collectibles. We need a weeding day collection released every weeding day. Cuz I LOVE dandelions. We also need hybrids, but I think it'd be fun if we could only get the hybrids if we already had the flowers you would need to breed them like in the game! It'd be a fun challenge. Ex: I need to own a red and white cosmo to buy a pink one! I also really want Jacob's Ladders omfg omfg hnnnnnnnnnng.


----------



## Araie (May 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> We just need more plant collectibles. We need a weeding day collection released every weeding day. Cuz I LOVE dandelions. We also need hybrids, but I think it'd be fun if we could only get the hybrids if we already had the flowers you would need to breed them like in the game! It'd be a fun challenge. Ex: I need to own a red and white cosmo to buy a pink one! I also really want Jacob's Ladders omfg omfg hnnnnnnnnnng.


We're actually already going to get hybrids! They'll just come out later in the year, that's all.


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

Araie said:


> We're actually already going to get hybrids! They'll just come out later in the year, that's all.



OOOOH, was that announced or something? I knew we were getting more flowers, but I didn't know that hybrids were guaranteed.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I also really want Jacob's Ladders omfg omfg hnnnnnnnnnng.



 Voila 

I really want to be one of the project staff so I can help create the official collectibles. I submitted my custom collectibles with my application, wish me luck!


----------



## Araie (May 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> OOOOH, was that announced or something? I knew we were getting more flowers, but I didn't know that hybrids were guaranteed.



In the most recent direct it was announced. It should be under the section of "Leif moves into town!" Where it talks about hybrid collectibles should be right under the table of that section.


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

Araie said:


> In the most recent direct it was announced. It should be under the section of "Leif moves into town!" Where it talks about hybrid collectibles should be right under the table of that section.



Got it, thanks! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 171900 Voila
> 
> I really want to be one of the project staff so I can help create the official collectibles. I submitted my custom collectibles with my application, wish me luck!



Good luck, I'd love for you to get accepted! You're a great user, and you whip out some clean collectibles c; I wish I could wear that flower on my profile right now huehue


----------



## Mura (May 10, 2016)

Donald Trump collectible


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> Donald Trump collectible



Lmao, just an orange collectible with his hair on it. Nothing else.


----------



## Mura (May 10, 2016)

Spoiler








Also, great job on those collectible pics you guys. They look amazing


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, that pic tho


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

The curly mustache item, yes I'm serious I'd get 12 of those too.


----------



## Seroja (May 10, 2016)

Bell bags would be an awesome collectible.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Bell bags would be an awesome collectible.



what if they came in like 100, 500, 1,000 and 2,500 TBT varieties? and you could cash them in for the equivalent amount any time. I think it'd be cool.

(there may or may not be some art in the works muahaha)


----------



## Jacob (May 10, 2016)

bell bag is already a collectible


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Jacob said:


> bell bag is already a collectible



when was that a thing?


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 11, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> when was that a thing?



it was only available to those who donated $$ to a TBT indiegogo fundraiser a while ago


----------



## Chrystina (May 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I want more fruit
> 
> Lemons yass





Moko said:


> LEMONS
> 
> like how are they not a thing already :[
> 
> also yeah bacon, pizza and cheese ones





Moko said:


> mokollectible2k16
> 
> but seriously we do need lemons. either as the  lemon or just from the game idek



never saw any for these and I was bored so....
























I didn't make the lemon pixel, but just messed with background colors..

tempted to make a  one.

also yea the border is way too dark but meh.


----------



## ok.sean (May 17, 2016)

What about Sparkling Cider, from the New Year's celebration? (Not sure if it's worldwide.)


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> What about Sparkling Cider, from the New Year's celebration? (Not sure if it's worldwide.)



it's actually in the US only ,but I already made that collectible! On my friend's computer so I don't have it saved, but it's in the Museum thread titled "Feed me collectible ideas".


----------



## f11 (May 21, 2016)

Large and small intestine collectibles.


----------



## seliph (May 22, 2016)

I want a lineup of 12 Waluigi heads pls

Purple eggs are not enough


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

nvll said:


> I want a lineup of 12 Waluigi heads pls
> 
> Purple eggs are not enough



mods pls do it

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> I want a lineup of 12 Waluigi heads pls
> 
> Purple eggs are not enough



mods pls do it


----------



## glow (May 26, 2016)

how about we go back to 2x5 haha what a concept xd


----------



## f11 (May 27, 2016)

Sickle to add to my hammer for full communism


----------



## Crash (May 27, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 171900 Voila
> 
> I really want to be one of the project staff so I can help create the official collectibles. I submitted my custom collectibles with my application, wish me luck!


i know i'm way late on this reply but i would actually kill for this jacob's ladder collectible omg


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2016)

Crys said:


> Sickle to add to my hammer for full communism



same i was looking for one to match my communist outfit on ac but i couldnt find one and it was kinda upsetting


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Since June has been declaired LGBT+ Pride Month where are the rainbow feathers to celebrate the gay uprising


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Villager pictures would be nice, you could show you favorite villagers off to everyone!
> (I need Aurora oml)



YES!! And they could be sold on their birthdays!


----------

